# Ti22 | The ones that got away! | Random rarities!



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Ti22 | Random Rarities | Updated P3 14/02/11*

For whatever reason (lack of light for photos, not a full set of photos, lack of time...) here are some of the cars we've had in this year but have not done a full writeup on!

If you follow in facebook or twitter you may have seen some of these already - but gives you an idea of what goes on behind the scenes on a more day to day basis!

Audi Quattro (UR)

As well as a some paint, an MoT and some new tyres, it was also detailed (you may have seen it on the quattro stand at Rallyday!




























Bentley Conti GT:





































Bentley Conti T (the old handbuilt one..)





































E92 M3 :




























Merc G55 AMG! (god I love these!)














































Porsche 968 Club Sport :























































GT3 RS:
































































Golf ED 30:





































Maserati Quattroporte (particularly annoyed I got no afters of this one, it was stunning!)





































911 GTS - removing some water etching:



















Thanks for looking! Might update this as I go along..

James


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Wow! What a stunning collection of cars. That G55 is awesome!

Great work and photos, a pleasure to browse through.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Great work mate. Quite often I find some of the best work you do always seems to disappear out the door before you get the chance to properly photograph it :lol:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Clark @ PB said:


> Great work mate. Quite often I find some of the best work you do always seems to disappear out the door before you get the chance to properly photograph it :lol:


So true, cheers buddy. Customer in a rush, no time for pictures.. bye bye job you were very pleased with! Damn!


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Some very nice examples there


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Some fine looking machinery worked on there.

Chris.


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

wow
what a cars
nice photos
and very good results


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Had several instances like that myself of late, or also cleverly forgetting to either charge the camera or put the memory card in it! 

Great work, that G-Wagon must have taken some time with all it's squared off edges :lol:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

The Audi is stunning


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic work James, so many wants in that collection of pics. Any more pics of the Continental T, rare car, only 322 built in six years? My old man has a Turbo R in a very similar colour.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Huw said:


> Fantastic work James, so many wants in that collection of pics. Any more pics of the Continental T, rare car, only 322 built in six years? My old man has a Turbo R in a very similar colour.


Hey Huw! Yeah, it is a rare car that.. good spot - not many would know that! just for you:





































Also forgot this V12 Aston DB9.. with 10K miles on it!










...and for those who like the Audi, there was a 635CSI here the same day - so a pic was in order!










also a snap from a subaru dent day I had recently! (spot the really rare one!)










James


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a nice collection of cars!:thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work here ! A few rare cars that cheer us up before christmas


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Congratulation!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You've worked on some lovely cars :buffer:

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> Hey Huw! Yeah, it is a rare car that.. good spot - not many would know that! just for you:
> 
> also a snap from a subaru dent day I had recently! (spot the really rare one!)
> 
> ...


Cheers for the extra photos. I spotted it was a Continental T from the wheel arch lips and shape of the rear side window, hadn't spotted you had posted it as a Conti T. I'll get my coat.

How rare a Scooby are we talking? As rare as Adam's who came to the meets recently?


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Is the Scooby at the entrance to your unit an Impreza S203?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning..


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Huw said:


> Is the Scooby at the entrance to your unit an Impreza S203?


Close! No cigar.. S203 was an earlier model..


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Love the Ur Quattro, reminds me of the one I used to own - sorely missed...

Top work on them all though, thanks for the pictures...


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Ti22 said:


> Close! No cigar.. S203 was an earlier model..


S204 then?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Huw said:


> S204 then?


Winner!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Going to trial updating this as I go along.. so for your delectation today.. 2 R8's!

1st.. a regular one that i've done a writeup on before:










secondly.. a black one in today for PPF removal and an enhancement.










PPF Carefully removed:










Paintwork enhanced (spot the witness marks from the PPF!)










Finished!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

What was the reason for removing the film?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great correction and i have to say the Audi & GT3 RS are my personal favorites, thanks for sharing your work


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Huw said:


> What was the reason for removing the film?


It looked rubbish - it had been applied badly and was starting to lift in places, was peely and with 3 separate pieces on the bonnet was far from invisible..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great set of works :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Update!

A lovely Alfa GT Junior:























































V10 M5 touring in Interlagos Blue (one of 222 RHD built)
































































Another R8:





































and another SL55 AMG! (no befores/ 50/50's of this one..)





































All finished with SV Shield, except R8 which was BOS.
thanks for looking.. very excited about tomorrows detail.. I'll do a separate writeup for that (potential DW 1st!)


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

In the original post, there's a reflection of an Elan on the G-Wagon wheel cover: was the Elan detailed/was there a write up?


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> In the original post, there's a reflection of an Elan on the G-Wagon wheel cover: was the Elan detailed/was there a write up?


Hello John! .. wow you've got your eagle eyes on today!

No, I've not done that elan yet.. driven it a few times though. It's a beauty. :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Just spotted this thread and noticed the Ed 30. I had a 3 door in black and sold it to a guy up Pontypool way about 18 months/2 years ago. Wonder if it's my old one (07 plate) or has the owner had it from new?

Great work by the way, some stunning cars.:thumb:


----------

